# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Интернет и сети >  нужно запихнуть сайт в один файл.

## -kashim-

Нужно запихнуть сайт в один файл, как например Explorer делает с одной старницей в формат MHT как так же сделать со всем сайтом?

----------


## p486

юзай винрар :)

а если серьезно то разберись со справкой в виндовс. там то, что тебе нада

----------

